# Natural aquarium documentary



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

To all who loves nature and replicating it this is for us. Thanks

MODS please move this to where it belongs. Thanks


----------



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

balutpenoy2oy said:


> To all who loves nature and replicating it this is for us. Thanks


lol. watching this right now. so I thought I would post it too. but did a search first...

"Expert videographer Ivan Mikolji takes you on an underwater journey to secret locations in tropical jungles exploring 33 rivers and 7 different habitats."

Narration is ok, but some of the footage is great.

k.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

thanks for this, love it


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

this all are for us, nothing to mention


----------



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

there are a bunch more. some of you might be interested in his wild aquarium series, which is his take on tank setups...

http://www.youtube.com/user/fishfromvenezuela/videos?flow=grid&view=1


----------

